# Naming your pup



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I love choosing names so am wondering what and why you named your pup? Registered name and call name. 

We named our girl Tennessee's Honey Mahogany Bristol. Our first vacation as a couple was to Bristol, TN. My husband made sure we stopped at the Jack Daniel's Distillery in Lynchburg along the way - hence the Tennessee's Honey. Her sire was Mahogany Jackson, so we wanted to add the Mahogany in there as well. 

Tell me your story.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh boy did I struggle with names. Growing up, we had a lot of female animals, so I already had a bunch of names crossed off the list to begin with. I knew I wanted something short - one or two syllables - and something that had a hard consonant and either a soft a "ah" or an "oo" sound. 

I initially tried hungarian words with the help of google translate, but couldn't find anything that really spoke to me. So I tried translations of characteristics in just about every other google translate language. Still nothing that really grabbed me. I moved on to metaphorical and literal words describing what the pup would mean to me, or what I wanted her to represent in my life (like guide, stillness, joy, center, laughter, etc) and translations of those. I really kind of liked the concept of the moon -- always changing, sometimes surprising, but constant and reliable. But Moon was out of the question. I didn't like the sound, and it just felt weird in practice. So I looked at translations. I liked Luna (she was my favorite Harry Potter character), and it sounded right, but I felt like I already knew a lot of animals named Luna, and I wanted something different. I liked the portuguese translation "Lua" but I couldn't pronounce it the way the portuguese do -- it's got a weird, almost r-like sound that comes before the L. Then one day my software engineer boyfriend told me about this new programming language he was learning that he really liked called Lua (he said it "Loo-ah"). 

I told him, "you know, that's portuguese for 'moon', and thats not really how you pronounce it. I know because I was thinking about that name for the puppy." He said "well, that's what the language is called." I think I decided then that portuguese pronunciation be damned, I was going to name my dog Lua and say it Loo-ah. Steve of course liked it --- he suggested that we get a boy V next and name it another programming language like Java. (We are very nerdy, I know).

So that's how Lua got her everyday name. Her registered name is a play on her parents' names, my childhood pop-culture, and the celestial meaning of Lua. Lua is line bred from Rebel Rouser E.T. -- Her mother is "Miss E.T." and her father is "Rebel Rouser Et's Eli". So I registered her as E.T. Phone Home. 

Most of the time we just call her a singsongy "Loo-ooo" and save "Lua" for when we want her full attention.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

in the 60's at UK - member of Pi Kappa Alpha Frat - known as PIKE's - Omega chapter - easy choice - Omega Pike name I registerd - The last PIKE - LOL - call name PIKE - it was so simple LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

emilycn said:


> I liked Luna (she was my favorite Harry Potter character), and it sounded right, but I felt like I already knew a lot of animals named Luna, and I wanted something different.
> 
> So that's how Lua got her everyday name. Her registered name is a play on her parents' names, my childhood pop-culture, and the celestial meaning of Lua. Lua is line bred from Rebel Rouser E.T. -- Her mother is "Miss E.T." and her father is "Rebel Rouser Et's Eli". So I registered her as E.T. Phone Home.


I love Lua's registered name! So clever AND cute! If we ever get a female V, I want to name her after Ginny Weasley, as she's my favorite HP character and a redhead too  

Dexter is named after Dexter Morgan... the serial killer, lol. The show had just premiered after we discovered V's and we both really liked the name. We thought we had an original name at the time, but not so much anymore! He still isn't registered though, because I can't come up with a full name I like for him  His parents both have short names so they didn't give us much to work with there. I'm open to any suggestions... !


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks dextersmom! Great show, great name. I'd be tempted to put something about a "Code" in his registered name... lots of ways you could go with that.I'd be willing to bounce some ideas around later. My main research is on creative thinking and humor ability, and if I make my undergrad participants do it, it's only ... ethical ... that I'm willing to do it too.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,19466.msg130330.html#msg130330
Here are a bunch more from a previous thread 
Great read!!

Fergy's regesterd name is "Rockymtn Amazing Mr Ferguson" his sire "Reddog Ranch Lion of Judah" and his dam "Reddog Ranch Rockymtn Moonlight"


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma's registered name is Dream Vizslas Southern Comfort. This was not a name that we got to choose. It came from her breeder. The rest of her story is in the previous thread. Her dam is Boneterres Scarlet O Hara(Scarlet) and her sire is CH Eggertons Heart Of The Band(Drum). I think her breeder got their registered names based on some of the names chosen from that litter.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Dextersmom, How about Dexters Midnight marauder ?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dextersmom, What were Dexter's parents names? This may help us in finding a registered name for him.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

We just looked up Hungarian names... and thought Lazlo was the coolest... 

So, Lazlo Feliciano it is. With any luck, that'll be my surname in the next few years too


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

emilycn said:


> I'd be tempted to put something about a "Code" in his registered name... lots of ways you could go with that.


Ooh, see, that never crossed my mind! Love that idea.

His parents are Tiger Lilly & ******* Rex. Not crazy about using "*******" in his name  He has some Onpoint in his lines (his dad's sire was from Onpoint I believe) but not directly. We keep playing around with Point Dexter, On Point Dexter, etc. as a play on "Poindexter" but I'm not super crazy about it. (Apparently we are very nerdy too, lol.)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What about your Dark Red Passenger? Maybe that's not the side of Dexter you want to emphasize!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

LOL I kind of like it though, einspanner! I'll run it by my husband :


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Unfortunately I've just started watching dexter and were only like 6 episodes into the 1st season. I'm lost with the references. :-[


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby doesn't have a kennel name and she was called "pup pup" when we claimed her, we were trying to think of an apt name when she barked a little "roo" so we thought about Rooby Red,,then settled on Ruby ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout's registered name is Zöldmáli Azúr. No choice in the matter, but I like it well enough. I would have gone for Zöldmáli's Bearded Lady.
I guess her call name is based on the little girl in _To Kill A Mockingbird_. It seemed like a fitting name for a tomboy of a dog, though she does have to deal with the indignity of being called a he.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

My pup had to have a mountain name, preferably a mountain range or mountain in Utah - where we live - and we wanted something unique. We love to hike, so a mountain name would be perfect for our little mountain dog, soon-to-be our awesome peakbagging boy. So, we ended up with Oquirrh, pronounced "Oak-er" - a mountain range on the west side of Salt Lake City valley. We look at the Oquirrh mountains every day and the name fits him perfectly. His registered name is kind of lame but it's OQUIRRH HEGYI KUTYA. Hegyi Kutya is Mountain Dog in Hungarian.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

I am having trouble coming up with a registered name also. We named our pup Augustus but call him Gus. He parents names are Rusty Rue Russell and Dixie Shuggy Russell. We thought we'd go with something like Augustus Rue but I'm not real sure about the Rue part. I keep thinking of Rue in terms of "I rue the day...." We thought of Augustus after watching Lonesome Dove for the 100th time.  We're open for suggestions as I'm not very creative when it comes to naming things. Thank goodness we don't have kids!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

So we've *almost* decided on Dexter's registered name. Either...

Lexington's Dexter or Lexington's Red Dexter

The "Red" standing for his color and his dad (******* Rex).

Any preferences? We can't agree and I've got to send in the paperwork by the 21st! :-[


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

dextersmom said:


> So we've *almost* decided on Dexter's registered name. Either...
> 
> Lexington's Dexter or Lexington's Red Dexter
> 
> ...


I prefer Lexingtons Red Dexter myself. I like the added detail the name provides and it sounds more regal. 
Lexingtons Dexter is nice but it seems to short and plain.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Registered name may V important to a breeder - gives a clue to the pups pedigree - call name is what you use every day & give it alot of thought - short - sweet - begins with a hard conscent - & not every pup in the park has the same NAME - LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Lexington's Red Dexter for me, sounds very regal. ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Lexington's Red Dexter. Then he has the breeders name and his parentage too. I am guessing that Lexington is the breeder?


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I too like the addition of "Red" in the name. 

Penny's registered name is Decoris Forces Sweetheart. Decoris vizsla is the name of the breeder (decoris means beautiful). She was born on 11/11 so all the pups got military related names. Breeders choice but I am ok with it.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Lexington's Red Dexter it is!! Thanks for the help, guys. I wanted to at least put a little part of his parent's name in there! (There wasn't a lot to work with - they both have short names!)

@MCD - Lexington is where we live. The breeder doesn't have a required kennel name. I always wanted to name my own dog, but now I kind of wish it was done for me! It's taken me a year to come up with one I like


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I liked Rufus, for red. My kids liked Tiberius, sounded very regal. So his registered name is Rufus Tiberius - or the Red Emperor. We call him Ty.


----------

